# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  RIP Oldmarine

## Kenn

Click the link to see Old Marine's photo from his Avatar.

On Saturday the 9th of March this much loved octogenarian left the ranks of the living surrounded by family, I for one will rue his passing.

----------


## ducati

Rest in peace. The world owes you a great debt.

----------


## Gronnuck

'Stand Easy,' Marine, your work is done and I for one am grateful.  May you Rest in Peace.

----------


## golach

RIP oldmarine, I enjoyed our chats

----------


## sassylass

This is sad news, he was a lovely man.  My sympathy to his family.

----------


## brandy

our sympathies as well... he was a lovely gentleman... 
thoughts and prayers with his family

----------


## poppett

RIP Oldmarine.   Thinking of his family at this difficult time.

----------


## Bill Fernie

We will all miss his interventions of wisdom told from the heart.  His affection for the county he once worked in was obvious and never was there any sign of bad intentions in any of his words.  His old style manners were a lesson to us all.

Goodbye Mr Stults - we will miss you.

----------


## unicorn

RIP Oldmarine, a real gentleman.

----------


## Bill Fernie

Marion B Stults - Oldmarine

See our old forum pal at
Obituary in the Sierra Vista Herald - http://www.svherald.com/content/obit...arion-b-stults
Marion B. Stults of Tucson, Ariz., went home to glory on Saturday, March 9, 2013, surrounded by loved ones at home.
He was born Aug. 23, 1925, in Huntington, Ind., to Earle and Neta Stults.
At the age of 17, he enlisted in the U.S. Marine Corps and served in the South Pacific and North China during WWII. He then enlisted in the Army Airborne Division where he trained troops during the Korean War. 

From his Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/marion.b.stults?fref=ts
Marion B. Stults of Tucson, Arizona went home to glory on Saturday, March 9, 2013 while surrounded by loved ones at home.
Born August 23, 1925 in Huntington, Indiana to Earle and Neta Stults, Marion and his brother were raised during The Great Depression by their mother, who was a skilled seamstress and worked two jobs to support her sons. At the age of 17, he enlisted in the U.S. Marine Corps and served in the South Pacific and North China during WWII. He then re-enlisted for the Army Airborne Division where he trained troops during the Korean War. Marion often credited the Marine Corps as being the "father" he never had, and was a proud and faithful Marine to the end ("Once a Marine, Always a Marine").
After discharge, he earned his bachelors degree in Electronics Engineering from Indiana Institute of Technology. In 1953 he married Ruth Uhlig and had two children, Rick and Rebecca. His wife Ruth passed away in 1968 and he later married his children’s former school teacher, Susan Knust, in 1970. The family moved to Bisbee, Arizona in 1974. Marion and Susan had two more children- Molly and Sarah. Marion worked at Ft. Huachuca as a Senior Engineer in Satellite Communications for the U.S. Army Information Systems Command, and later within the private sector. During his career, Marion was able to travel overseas to many places including Germany, Scotland, Italy and Panama.
After retirement, Marion and Susan moved to Tucson, where he enjoyed social engagements with his wife, family, and friends. He enjoyed reading, watching historical documentaries, meeting with his coffee group and mall walkers’ club, and spending time with his children and grandchildren. He attended multiple Marine reunions- he had the opportunity to travel to China with the China Marines Tour and in September 2012, he traveled to Washington D.C. as a WWII veteran on the Honor Flight. He proudly wore hats and clothing with WWII Marine emblems, and he was often approached by people who expressed their appreciation and reverence for his service.
Marion was a devoted husband, father, and grandfather who demonstrated the love and teachings of Jesus Christ in his everyday life. Throughout his life, he worshiped in many different churches including Trinity United Methodist Church and Hope Lutheran Church in Bisbee, and for the past 14 years at Ascension Lutheran Church in Tucson. In his final days, he was at peace and was ready to join his Savior in His eternal home.
He was preceded in death by his wife Ruth Stults, his mother Neta Ball, his father Earle Stults and stepfathers Joseph Smith and Leo Ball, his brother Ira Stults, his son Rick Stults, and his great-granddaughter Aesia-leigh.
He is survived by his wife Susan and their cat Pearl, half-brother Lyle Stults, daughters Becky (James) Leiendecker, Molly (Kelly) Rogers, and Sarah Daffron, grandchildren Jenni (Matt) Jensen, Amber Lumpkin, Joseph Lumpkin, Nicholas and Caleb Rogers, and Sofia and Mason Daffron, and six great-grandchildren: Sydnie, Leah, Ray-Lee, Lynaeya, Alisia and Ashton.
A memorial service will be held on Saturday, March 16 at 11:00 am at Ascension Lutheran Church in Tucson. Contributions may be made in Marion's name to Casa de la Luz Hospice or Ascension Lutheran School. Arrangements by Adair Funeral Homes, Desert Sunset.


Also
http://marines.togetherweserved.com/usmc/servlet/tws.webapp.WebApp?cmd=ShadowBoxProfile&type=Person  &ID=336826

http://marines.togetherweserved.com/...6&photoIndex=0

----------


## Moira

RIP Oldmarine.  I was privileged to have "met" you through this forum, you were a true gentleman and we will miss you.  My heartfelt sympathy to your wife and family. x



Thanks to Lizz & Bill for the links.

----------


## Dadie

sad news..anything else I say doesnt say it enough..
Rest in Peace 
xxxx

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I feel sad to hear that such a sweet person has passed on. R I P

----------


## iain

R.I.P and thank you

----------


## squidge

Oh dear I just found this. Rest in peace oldmarine...

----------


## sam09

R.I.P. to a true friend.

----------


## veekay

Fair winds and calm seas

----------


## Rheghead

Very sad to hear this.  A gentleman who commanded immense respect.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Condolences to oldmarine's family. He was indeed well respected.

----------

